# Chocolate or chocolate dessert?



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

Hello Everyone,
I was pondering a question today and wanted to get a concensus. What category are you all in out of these two? Do you like "Eating Chocolates" or do you like "Chocolate desserts" and things made with chocolate?

I would love to hear some answers to this...I know a lot of people that buy by the bar and buy single origins but I also know people who don't do that at all and only use chocolate in their recipes and really like their chocolate that way....

Help me out!

Have a great day,
Robert
Chocolate Guild :: The Chocolate Connoisseur's Home Base


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

i love well made chocolates. my favorite is frans chocolates. my least fave is godiva. i love well made chocolate desserts also.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Anything by William Curley!

William Curley Patissier / Chocolatier


----------



## norma (Jun 4, 2006)

I love both. I just tasted a bar of Green & Black's organic chocolate, and it was excellent. 
In my refrigerator there is a leftover of a flourless chocolate cake drenched in chocolate sauce.


----------



## green lady (Apr 14, 2007)

I like dark chocolate. I enjoy both the dark chocolate candy bars as well as a good dessert with a strong chocolate flavor. It's a toss up between the two but I think I probably favor the chocolate dessert. I also like chocolate flavored coffee. Ghiradelli makes a great double chocolate coffee.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I like eating chocolate. Chocolate is like a food group in my house.


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

I prefer eating chocolate by the bar, and I am very unparticular about it. Anything from Hershey's on up.

Not to say I would ever turn down a chocolate dessert....


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Chocolate Bar or Chocolate Dessert?
the answer is yes to all!!!


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I like chocolate in all forms, preferably dark chocolate. Truffles, bars, cakes, chocolate nibs ... much prefer to stick with organic and fair trade products.

Shel


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

Hey Everybody,
Well I was just informed that "Askinosie Chocolate" now has fine chocolate bars available for sale. They are a new American fine chocolate brand out of Springfield Missouri and they have one bar out right now from Ecuador...I' receiving samples shortly so I'll tell you what I think of their bars but you can also order them for yourselves on their site if you like...

I have high hopes for this company so check them out... Askinosie Chocolate
Askinosie Chocolate Now Available! - ChocolateGuild Forum

Have a good one everybody,
Robert
Chocolate Guild :: The Chocolate Connoisseur's Home Base


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks - but I'll stick to the European stuff, especially Will Curley's. He's an amazing patissier/chocolatier. His wife used to be in charge of cakes for the wonderful afternoon teas as the Savoy hotel in London.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

A friend just put me on to this option for chocolate:

https://shop.theanimalrescuesite.com/store/item.do?itemId=1381&siteId=310&sourceId=30116&sour ceClass=MatchingItem&index=1

Shel


----------



## lisacutri (Dec 23, 2006)

i'll have to say choc by the bar. i'm one of the rare few whoo don't like to spoil a good meal with dessert!!!


----------

